# Making Propolis infusions



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

I keep a jar of propolis and olive oil soaking all the time. Don't heat it, just shake the jar when I remember. I've had the same jar going for years... I periodically strain out the old propolis and add more, and whenever I use some of the olive oil, I just top the jar off again. I use the oil for dry skin, cuts, burns, and in my soap making. 

My feeling is that heating changes the properties of the propolis.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I might have used more propolis but you should be fine. Not all olive oil is created equal. My best soap comes from the better olive oil. 



tech.35058 said:


> First timer.
> I decided to try making some propolis tinctures & cremes using info from
> 
> http://www.tc.umn.edu/~reute001/htm-files/Propolis extract.html
> ...


----------

